# speedcub.es : Search multiple cube stores at once



## Weston (Sep 7, 2015)

I thought there would be some interest in a project I have been working on for the past few days.
http://www.speedcub.es searches four of the most popular speedcube shops at the same time. I will eventually add more shops, but currently I want to keep it to shops that have free shipping to the US, so that the prices that show up in the search results are meaningful since you won't have to account for shipping.

I also created a sales and promotions page http://www.speedcub.es/sales where speedcube stores can submit descriptions of their ongoing sales and promotions. This way its much easier to be able to take advantage of these promotions.

I hope you like it!


----------



## Aysha (Sep 7, 2015)

This is really good, hope to see more stores soon!


----------



## pjk (Sep 7, 2015)

Cool idea. When I search for say, "guhong", how are the results sorted? I don't see a way to sort by lowest price, or by handling time, or anything.

Also, how are you pulling data from these sites? Is it live pricing?


----------



## Weston (Sep 7, 2015)

pjk said:


> Cool idea. When I search for say, "guhong", how are the results sorted? I don't see a way to sort by lowest price, or by handling time, or anything.
> 
> Also, how are you pulling data from these sites? Is it live pricing?



Yes it is live pricing. I am just parsing the HTML content of the search results pages of each of the sites.

Right now the results are being sorted by some 'relevancy' metric that I came up with, which is basically [sum of the lengths of words that appear in both the search query and the store-given title] / [total length of the store-given title].


----------

